# Rhino lining a 10' john boat



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

I was given a 10' aluminum john boat that has a few leaky rivets, and was wondering if I got that do-it-yourself rhino lining at walmart if that would fix the leaky rivet problem?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Sure it would, but I wouldn't want to spray that much liner into it. I fixed mine by drilling the rivet out, taping threads, screw a pan head bolt with a rubber washer (from a metal building screw) and a nut. Ground offtheextra threadsand never had a problem with that spot. Now new leaks are another story. Bought extras.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I used a liquid steel epoxy on my ol jon boat. It worked.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

That bed liner stuff will add alot of weight. For my johnboat i use jb weld. Its what my grandfather used on it so thats what i use.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

5200


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Although all these epoxy types of materials will work, the reason why I used bolts is that I wanted the skin and the ribs (that is where the leaks were) secure and not able to flex in the future, with the possibility of leaking again. With any type of sealant, and a rivet leak (at a rib), you can't get to both sides to make a good seal.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

the truck bed liner wont add any more weight than what the can weighs! if the gallon of the stuff weighs 15lbs, then it'll add 15 pounds to the boat hull! of course, any weight in a 10' john boat is 'a lot of weight', i suppose. but unless you are heaving it up on top of a car/suv, or worried about overloading it, then i wouldnt have any issue, if it were mine.

and it will certainly make it waterproof, and quieter. i just 'lined' the tub of my CJ7 jeep. i bought a gallon of the stuff off the internet--i wanted grey, instead of black, and put it on with a brush. no spraying. the type at walmart is a brush or roll-on product, pretty sure. easy to use--just like thick paint with tiny pebbles in it.

thats just mytew scents.

cheers.

drew


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

I am not to worried about the weight, I just throw it in the back of my truck and go. I don't want to put alot of money into it, so this seems like a good fix. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Drew Mixon (8/21/2008)*the truck bed liner wont add any more weight than what the can weighs! if the gallon of the stuff weighs 15lbs, then it'll add 15 pounds to the boat hull! of course, any weight in a 10' john boat is 'a lot of weight', i suppose. but unless you are heaving it up on top of a car/suv, or worried about overloading it, then i wouldnt have any issue, if it were mine.
> 
> and it will certainly make it waterproof, and quieter. i just 'lined' the tub of my CJ7 jeep. i bought a gallon of the stuff off the internet--i wanted grey, instead of black, and put it on with a brush. no spraying. the type at walmart is a brush or roll-on product, pretty sure. easy to use--just like thick paint with tiny pebbles in it.
> 
> ...


Actually, it will add less weight then the net weight of what is in the container. My son and I sprayed his jon boat, not because of leaks but to cover the unpainted (wore off) area and to make it quiet and add foot traction. He won't ever have another without liner material in it again after he discovered the difference. That is just our opinion. I would do my 16'er if I didn't have decking/carpeting in it.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Drew Mixon (8/21/2008)* i just 'lined' the tub of my CJ7 jeep. i bought a gallon of the stuff off the internet--i wanted grey, instead of black, and put it on with a brush. no spraying. the type at walmart is a brush or roll-on product, pretty sure. easy to use--just like thick paint with tiny pebbles in it.
> 
> drew


I did that to my Jeep about two months ago. I used the Dupli-Color Bedlinerfrom O'Reillys. It was pretty simple - Brushed it on, itdriedQUICK in the sun,kept recoating until I emptied the can. Good stuff.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

On my jon boat I use JB weld and these weld sticks (green colored) I bought on EBAY I think.....They are a wee bit thicker then a pencil and about as long. You heat them up with a propane torch and melt then into place....They seem to work alot better then JBWeld....I'm out and have to look for some more...if I find a link, I'llrepost!!!:letsdrink

Just go to EBAY and search for "aluminum repair" and a few products are available....I did not see the green rods that I got years back though....but the others seem like they'd work too.....good luck....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a a pontoon boat that began to develop little holes in it and just put Rhino Lining on the toons. Seems to be a good fix. We'll see.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

the bed liner stuff will work good...only thing is to make sure you fill your gas tank out of the boat. any spilt gas in the boat will cause it to peal up.


----------



## blaw (Apr 19, 2011)

jspooney said:


> I have a a pontoon boat that began to develop little holes in it and just put Rhino Lining on the toons. Seems to be a good fix. We'll see.


 
Hi, Did the Rhino Lining work on the pontoons. I was thinking of doing the same thing.

Thanks,


----------

